# New Prime Won't Authenticate Wi-Fi



## Pesti13nce (Oct 14, 2011)

Just got my new Prime for the Holiday's and it refuses to Auth Wi-Fi. The system just keeps going in a loop of Authenticate-Disconnect-Authenticate. Does anyone have any ideas or am i just SOL. I thought the issue with the wi'fi's the primes were having were related to slow speeds not actually physically being able to connect. I restarted my Router a few times, obviously this Netbook is running it fine as well my brother's Ipad2. I tried removing everything else from the router with just the prime but that doesn't help.

I even tried connecting to the neighbor's but that does the same thing. I haven't tired a factory reset but tbh i'm not even sure how to do that with this yet, i've been spoiled with Customs roms/ Clockwork resets lol.

Any help would be appreciated very much, or i'm going to have to return it to Best Buy, and wait a few months i'm sure lol


----------



## mkjellgren (Jun 18, 2011)

No idea man. Mine works on my home wifi just fine. Maybe bring it somewhere with free wifi and see if it will connect to a different router.


----------



## J_Dav1 (Sep 20, 2011)

Could be the router doesn't like honeycomb. I have a router that wouldn't let apple devices connect. If you have another router I would try it just to see. I haven't had any trouble other than range being short.

Sent from my Transformer Prime That Is Taking Over the world.
www.mobiletechview.com


----------



## erick0423 (Nov 26, 2011)

Did you put the right password for your router?

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pesti13nce (Oct 14, 2011)

Were good. Don't know how after one final router reset it worked.


----------

